# Anyone from NY or NJ



## 5064 (Jun 24, 2001)

Is there a support group for IBS in the New York area or the New Jersey area? Or just people who want to write on this board from those areas?


----------



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

There is a support group that meets at Overlook Hospital in Summit New Jersey. I am not sure but I think that it is the first Friday of the month. I had called the person about it about 2 years ago. The person that I spoke to was not enthusiastic at all or even that interested in answering any questions about it. I live I North Brunswick New Jersey which is too far from Summit. Good Luck!!


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Hey,I'm from NYC. Methical and I trying to get some people together from this area. It's not really a support group. It's just an informal get-together. The point is to get to know other young people with IBS, so we can have friends with whom we can feel totally comfortable about this condition. Here is a link to the thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=028185 -Aeeda


----------

